# Friday fun bring on your best



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Would love to see everyone's best poo picture or favorite. 
Ok I admit it. I just love seeing your poos and I can't think of anything else so show me your best....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great - I was going to post 'where's the friday fun' and suggest dreamy eyes pics after your lovely one of Willow....but fav pic's will be great, now I found a nice pic that I don't think i've posted before, just have to find it now...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you have all seen this picture before...but it is my fav!



and then here is my fav funny one.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that snowball face of lady's just made me chuckle out loud! X
I bet that snow is stuck to her extraordinary long lashes! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My favs....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

OMG i don't recall seeing snowball face! I love it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Ha that snowball face of lady's just made me chuckle out loud! X
> I bet that snow is stuck to her extraordinary long lashes! X


haha, yes it sure did stick to her lashes, I was amazed she was able to find the back door, I had to pull snowballs right off her eyes, it was hilarious, my poor little girl.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Great - I was going to post 'where's the friday fun' and suggest dreamy eyes pics after your lovely one of Willow....but fav pic's will be great, now I found a nice pic that I don't think i've posted before, just have to find it now...


This will be next friday. Get ready (MOLLY that means you)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> This will be next friday. Get ready (MOLLY that means you)


Oh Oh


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! Amanda love the snowball face it made me laugh So cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I had let her out in the back yard, then when I called her she trotted to come see me, and that is what I saw, I just burst out laughing, when there is a fresh snow, she tunnels little trails all around with her face, and this was the result.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here are Molly's


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving your pics!!

Ok so this is THE most difficult thing to do. I have in excess of 2000 pics (all of which you've seen I, sure!!), very difficult to choose!

Lola










First time on the lawn after we made it secure with a fence... She played and rolled then crashed out on her blanket she pulled off her crate. She then tried to make her way toward me but crashed on the floor on her way...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love number three. Lola has friday love eyes all wrapped up!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both... Sorry... I'm bad at picking... You asked for it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely photos, my laptop just crashed! Using Kindle but can't do pics on this, hope get sorted...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry.. Hehe look at poor Lola with a full coat! Poor girl!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Here goes ......


























































































Phew x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It crashed when I was trying to get into photobucket! sorted now
here are just a couple of my fav's


These are both with a fuller coat (head trimmed in first though)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All the pictures have been lovely - Karen, I really love your first one and Fergus with the ball in his mouth - that picture is so sharp.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Dawn I didn't take it mine are always a little inferior... A friend of Mandys took loads they were all superb quality x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is so hard to do, I've just been looking through the "archives" - there is so many, and as I can't attach more than one in a post - I am going to post this one - as it contains all 3 of my dogs!! All of which are known on here!! X
(Hope it's not upsidown!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a very shaggy Ralph! (both look lovely), and the right way up!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My favs....


Amazing pics Donna - loving number 2 where willow is just a dot & jake with puppy and a dark face x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tinman said:


> This is so hard to do, I've just been looking through the "archives" - there is so many, and as I can't attach more than one in a post - I am going to post this one - as it contains all 3 of my dogs!! All of which are known on here!! X
> (Hope it's not upsidown!)


Ha Ralph was a hairy monster in his youth, (only just gone 1) i loved that look - and yes - amazing its the right way up! I'm full of surprises! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> This is so hard to do, I've just been looking through the "archives" - there is so many, and as I can't attach more than one in a post - I am going to post this one - as it contains all 3 of my dogs!! All of which are known on here!! X
> (Hope it's not upsidown!)


So cute Ruby was so tiny and Ralph so fluffy and yellow dog


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> This is so hard to do, I've just been looking through the "archives" - there is so many, and as I can't attach more than one in a post - I am going to post this one - as it contains all 3 of my dogs!! All of which are known on here!! X
> (Hope it's not upsidown!)


Love this picture yellow dog and all. I want to kiss Ruby's little face! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> So cute Ruby was so tiny and Ralph so fluffy and yellow dog


Yes I know! I posted it just for you..... I knew you'd spot yellow dog.
That's yellow dog number 1, in full working order - before the obsession set in 
I loved that shaggy look on Ralph, I doubt he will ever be that hairy again 
Ruby gets another groom on Tuesday, still keeping her longish for as long as possible.
My fav photo of Molly is in that yellow jacket! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the pics! What we like, eh?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Love this picture yellow dog and all. I want to kiss Ruby's little face!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't realise yellow dog had been around for so long, I was surprised to see it on the "archives" - as for kissing Ruby's chops ..... Hold your nose donna - Shes a Stinky ruby-roo! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I didn't realise yellow dog had been around for so long, I was surprised to see it on the "archives" - as for kissing Ruby's chops ..... Hold your nose donna - Shes a Stinky ruby-roo! X


Well willow has been very gassy of late so I'm use to it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who'd believe Ralph was hiding under there somewhere


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Well willow has been very gassy of late so I'm use to it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha bless her
"Wind in the willow"......
..... Did you ever have that in the states? Toad, badger & ratty??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Who'd believe Ralph was hiding under there somewhere


Ha I know - the first pic you posted of wilf on Mabel looking over the couch showed a hairy wild Nd reminded me of Ralph! X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this thread and the fantastic photos of all your gorgeous Poos. Here are some of my favourite of Beau (and Pixie) hope there aren't too many


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Beau!! What a honey bunny


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute picture Ali x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ali love Beau with the frisby and the last one way too cute


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are mine so hard not many of Boycie never still unless asleep.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Ali love Beau with the frisby and the last one way too cute


Thank you  The last one is when my daughter woke up to find Beau staring at her so quickly took the photo on her Iphone. I think Beau was willing her to wake up


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So many beautiful golden poos! You don't see a lot of that color over here.


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't know about best but took this today before his haircut.










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dcee do you have an after pic of Dexter?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dcee said:


> Don't know about best but took this today before his haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous!! How does he look now?


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

This has to be one of my favorite pictures of Pip cos it reminds me how small she was when we first got her & how much she has become part of the family x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

KGr said:


> This has to be one of my favorite pictures of Pip cos it reminds me how small she was when we first got her & how much she has become part of the family x


Ahhhh a beautiful little girl and her sweet puppy - double cute!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Love this one too cos it totally captures Pip's happy spirit.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes - pip is positively beaming on that pic, it reminds me of the pic of Ruth's little Lola as a wee pup with her ears flapping as she runs x


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Not brilliant picture, struggling to get him to stay still. Totally different dog now my daughter says the groomer took his expressions away..










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's still just as gorgeous, I think we all go through the "grieving" stage when our young poos get their first BIG groom, it's as though they take away the fluffy puppiness.
I know after my Ralph got shaved due to mats with his extra hairy furry coat - I couldn't even look at him for days! 
But the shorter hair is so much more manageable and so easier to dry in out great wet winter weather.
And the beauty of dog hair...... It grown back! X


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Tinman said:


> He's still just as gorgeous, I think we all go through the "grieving" stage when our young poos get their first BIG groom, it's as though they take away the fluffy puppiness.
> I know after my Ralph got shaved due to mats with his extra hairy furry coat - I couldn't even look at him for days!
> But the shorter hair is so much more manageable and so easier to dry in out great wet winter weather.
> And the beauty of dog hair...... It grown back! X


Matts did play a part in how short he went this time, always a shock though when finished. I know what you mean though a couple of days and we won't even think about it. I must admit we all had fits of historical laughter when we saw him.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dcee said:


> Matts did play a part in how short he went this time, always a shock though when finished. I know what you mean though a couple of days and we won't even think about it. I must admit we all had fits of historical laughter when we saw him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I think he looks great and he looks so happy with his big smile When Molly got her first short cut it took me at least a week to get used to it. I felt like it wasn't her but now I love the short look and it's so much easier to care for. Everything used to get stuck in her fur and now just random strange stuff does like chewing gum and tree sap and burs but that is mostly her fault She has a way of getting into the strangest stuff!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What amazing poo's everyone has, and what great photo's wish I could do some better ones, still I feel an achievement when I manage to capture Arlos eyes, I shall have to try hard and capture some through the week, them being wet always helps with seeing their eyes


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> What amazing poo's everyone has, and what great photo's wish I could do some better ones, still I feel an achievement when I manage to capture Arlos eyes, I shall have to try hard and capture some through the week, them being wet always helps with seeing their eyes
> View attachment 27458
> View attachment 27466
> View attachment 27474
> View attachment 27482


They look adorable


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the pic of soggy Savannah 
Just catching up with this thread and really enjoying all of the 'poo pictures ... 
Ruth I want the one of Lola basking on her back as if she was under a sun lamp, do you know the one I mean?
There really are a beautiful bunch of dogs on this forum :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> What amazing poo's everyone has, and what great photo's wish I could do some better ones, still I feel an achievement when I manage to capture Arlos eyes, I shall have to try hard and capture some through the week, them being wet always helps with seeing their eyes
> View attachment 27458
> View attachment 27466
> View attachment 27474
> View attachment 27482


I love her color! She is amazing. And you have done an excellent job getting his cute little face! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can I just say OH MY GOD!!!!! Never have I seen so many amazing dog photos in one place, and I mean NEVER!

My best photos of Rufus are in a computer that is being repaired.  One of these days I'll get it back and post some. But he is hard to photograph. Most are of him trying to eat the camera.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So many pics to pick from. 
1st day








Our first play date. It was warm and they lied next to the water bowl and just lifted their heads to get a drink








What?








Seriously, what?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm so tired








Born to be wild








Sleeping








I'm cute








No I'm cute








Why mama?








Her, too?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That was just going through first two months of pictures. I noticed I've slowed down but this is not easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer are so cute they made me smile This is my favorite at first I was like what a weird position to be twisted in then I realized it was one dog on top of the other Guess I was having another blonde moment ha!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Lexi and Beemer are so cute they made me smile This is my favorite at first I was like what a weird position to be twisted in then I realized it was one dog on top of the other Guess I was having another blonde moment ha!


I think it was the same day but the one inside is with him on top. They trade places a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Lexi and Beemer!!

They are the cutest!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Love Lexi and Beemer!!
> 
> They are the cutest!


Me too!!! :love-eyes:
I was showing my friend last night and she said how does she keep them white.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer are two seriously cute poos.
They are real little partners in crime! 
I don't think it would matter what they did or what they chewed, I couldn't be cross with those two adorable faces!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Me too!!! :love-eyes:
> I was showing my friend last night and she said how does she keep them white.


It's pretty dry out here so the dust comes off on my sheets.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just found this one of baby Ralph in the snow x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph & billy in a box..... (Ha a wine box - what else!?)
I took several of these, as the photo's progress, Ralph starts to chew on billy and you see him screaming haha, i carry on taking pics  (bad mom!)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph & billy in a box..... (Ha a wine box - what else!?)
> I took several of these, as the photo's progress, Ralph starts to chew on billy and you see him screaming haha, i carry on taking pics  (bad mom!)


I LOVE RALPH!!! So cute this one.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Just found this one of baby Ralph in the snow x


Love it! He was so cute and puppy looking!



Tinman said:


> Ralph & billy in a box..... (Ha a wine box - what else!?)
> I took several of these, as the photo's progress, Ralph starts to chew on billy and you see him screaming haha, i carry on taking pics  (bad mom!)


Another cute picture! Ha! the box made me laugh the wine again


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Obviously we understand that you only bought the wine because it came in a nice strong box which would be just perfect for Billy and his puppy to play in


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fav pics - almost impossible - every one I look at I think, 'I love it' 
And then there are the memories that go with each one too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

More wine box pics.....
Beginning to nip ....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And now he's really biting!!.......
And hurting!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Fav pics - almost impossible - every one I look at I think, 'I love it'
> And then there are the memories that go with each one too.


Love that first one!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Love that first one!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree - that's one heck of a long lucky poo tongue Kiki has  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> And now he's really biting!!.......
> And hurting!


And yet you are till taking the picture. Haha! Wonder who you are rooting for.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Fav pics - almost impossible - every one I look at I think, 'I love it'
> And then there are the memories that go with each one too.


Swimming. That is such a fantastic picture.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> And yet you are till taking the picture. Haha! Wonder who you are rooting for.


I know - i hate to miss a good photo opportunity 
I'm a bad mummy, allowing puppy Ralph to do his teething on poor billy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I know - i hate to miss a good photo opportunity
> I'm a bad mummy, allowing puppy Ralph to do his teething on poor billy


I suppose better than you?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I suppose better than you?


Yes - he used to really hurt - as you can see from Billy's screams!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

arlo said:


> What amazing poo's everyone has, and what great photo's wish I could do some better ones, still I feel an achievement when I manage to capture Arlos eyes, I shall have to try hard and capture some through the week, them being wet always helps with seeing their eyes
> View attachment 27458
> View attachment 27466
> View attachment 27474
> View attachment 27482


Separated at birth!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Separated at birth!


She is so friggin cute Love her!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willows dirty beach pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willows dirty beach pic
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Willows face is that cute & pretty she's like a toy or a doll! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving grass seed face poppy - very cute, she looks like she just does not care! And like she's pretending there isn't nothing in her face ha x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Someone should send the one of your kid screaming in the box to the paper where the baby sleeping with pup photos are. They would make a very funny contrast in toddlers.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

loving catching up with this thread, great pics.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Fav pics - almost impossible - every one I look at I think, 'I love it'
> And then there are the memories that go with each one too.


Love the last one!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And now he's really biting!!.......
> And hurting!


Fab!! Love it!


----------

